# what do you listen to when you soap?



## Ancel (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm noticing a difference in my soaping depending on what I'm listening to at the time, so now curious: what do you all listen to while busy soaping??


----------



## lsg (Apr 27, 2013)

Myself, muttering, #*&%*&%#


----------



## Sammi_552 (Apr 27, 2013)

My dog whining because he's not getting my undivided attention! :eh:


----------



## Smee (Apr 27, 2013)

I always listen to the voices in my head.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Apr 27, 2013)

Audio books on my iPod. Currently, book 2 of John Jakes' "North and South" trilogy. I go through 1 or 2 books a week.


----------



## paillo (Apr 27, 2013)

My dog, the cats, the voices in my head, the same voices singing songs I hate but are stuck in my head -- immediately followed by a little Staind, Metallica, Kid Rock, Children of Bodom... I need something a little lighter, obviously!!!


----------



## Badger (Apr 27, 2013)

My cat constantly meowing at me because I am in the kitchen and not paying attention to him!


----------



## christinak (Apr 28, 2013)

Lynyrd Skynyrd and usually my parrot who never shuts up


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 28, 2013)

This weekend, I'm happily listening to the spring birds calling outside the OPEN window!!! (FINALLY, spring is sprung here in Iowa!)   For stuff that requires concentration, I go for fairly mellow and smooth. I like blues and folk, especially women singers. Current favorites -- Carrie Newcomer, Wailin' Jennies, Bonnie Raitt.


----------



## Ancel (Apr 28, 2013)

Listening to Wailin' Jennies too  Also Crooked Still and Carolina Chocolate Drops  Realised that anything more frenetic makes my swirls chaotic roblem:


----------



## soapsydaisy (Apr 28, 2013)

Death Cab for Cutie, The Shins, or Jack's Mannequin.


----------



## Ancel (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Soapsydaisy, how was Prom Night???


----------



## sciboy (Apr 28, 2013)

"Philip Glass" channel on Pandora.  There is a natural rhythm of circular motifs to his music that seems to help me concentrate.


----------



## heatherglen (Apr 28, 2013)

Lately I have gotten into techno remixes of classical music. I made a Youtube playlist of them, and that's what I listen to. Seems to help with the creative process!


----------



## soapsydaisy (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Ancel, prom night was OK. I posted about it on the prom thread, thanks for asking.


----------



## judymoody (Apr 28, 2013)

Nothing.  I like to focus completely when I'm soaping.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Apr 28, 2013)

Since I mostly soap at night once my kids have gone to bed I don't listen to anything.  I need to keep one ear out to hear if anyone is fussing from upstairs!


----------



## misskat22 (Apr 28, 2013)

If I'm soaping during the day there's cartoons on to entertain the kiddies, if it's at night then nothing because like Mommysoaper I need to keep an ear out for little ones fussing.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 28, 2013)

Smee said:


> I always listen to the voices in my head.



Be careful with that, they can get you in big trouble!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Apr 28, 2013)

Worship music or bluegrass!


----------



## melstan775 (Apr 28, 2013)

heatherglen said:


> Lately I have gotten into techno remixes of classical music. I made a Youtube playlist of them, and that's what I listen to. Seems to help with the creative process!



Can I have the link to your playlist? 

I generally film my soaping so I don't really have a listening list, but I'm rather into pop-dance music right now - David Guetta, Flo-Rida, Calvin Harris, Swedish House Mafia.  I don't know why it's so appealing right now but it is.


----------



## BotanicalWitch (Apr 28, 2013)

The Wonderful Sounds of the 80's lol


----------



## Mark the Box Guy (Apr 29, 2013)

I've only made a single batch so far, and I listened to BB King at the Cook County Jail.


----------



## apphorses (Apr 29, 2013)

I like to shake the windows with my tunes but when I soap, it is pretty serious business lol! I concentrate and focus on my steps that I barely notice the tv.


----------



## heatherglen (Apr 29, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Can I have the link to your playlist?
> 
> I generally film my soaping so I don't really have a listening list, but I'm rather into pop-dance music right now - David Guetta, Flo-Rida, Calvin Harris, Swedish House Mafia.  I don't know why it's so appealing right now but it is.



Sure, here it is! 
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLXQ2IqTe5QWZ63f74ms2Sz5pPQc_VZTfb

There's some techno bagpipes on there, too. Just a warning!


----------



## sugarnik (May 2, 2013)

I turn on Netflix and watch/listen to whatever TV show I'm into at the moment. Lately it's been the new Melrose Place lol


----------



## soap_bubbles (May 2, 2013)

Soapin music here is new age/celtic--Enya, Loreena McKennitt, LOTR theme, and the like. Otherwise, I get too keyed up and things go sideways.


----------



## cursivearts (May 4, 2013)

If I'm soaping during the day, that means my husband is watching the baby, so I'm listening for the inevitable question from him about where something is or what he should do next.  If I'm soaping at night, TV from other other room, probably.  I really should start listening to music while I work.


----------



## Ancel (May 4, 2013)

cursivearts, your cards are so pretty! I really like the dahlia ones, especially in turquoise, nice talent you have!!


----------



## Ruthie (May 5, 2013)

Just realized I have an answer to this question.  Since most of my soap making is on Saturday or Sunday afternoon golf is usually on.  The kitchen and den are one open area so DH is usually watching golf.  Doesn't matter to me what is on.  When I'm soaping I'm in my own little world.


----------

